# Win some glorious books!



## Amelia Faulkner (May 26, 2017)

I'd like to give away the paperbacks to each book in my Inheritance series (to date) to one lovely Chrons member.

You can see details of the series here to see if it might be of interest to you: Inheritance (4 Book Series)

In short, Inheritance is 50/50 Urban Fantasy and LGBTQ+ Paranormal Romance with unflinching explorations of addiction, abuse, and angry gods. Readers have described it as "Percy Jackson for adults," and if you're not sure it's for you (or, of course, if you are!), Jack of Thorns is currently free on Amazon, iBooks, Kobo, Nook, and Google Play.

Still with me? Great! All you need do to enter is post the funniest Corgi picture you can find (because Corgis are awesome so there) by the 2nd of June, and whichever one made me do a little bit of wee wins all four paperbacks (and I'll even sign 'em if that floats your boat) 

All continents welcome! Just get with the Corgin'!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 27, 2017)

I wouldn't normally consider myself an urban fantasy reader, but I thought I'd download the first book (_Jack of Thorns_) to take a look anyway.

I've only read the first couple of chapters and thought they were fantastic - there's a really mature attitude and a grungy feeling to this I wasn't expecting. Great pacing, good character development, and plenty of interesting questions - I have no idea where this is going to go, which is definitely refreshing.

I can't enter this competition, though, as if I win it would look bad. So here's hoping for some corgi pictures from other members.


----------



## Alexa (May 27, 2017)

You can win only if your picture is the funnist one, so why not participate if you are interested to read the novels ? 
Go for it, Brian ! Make us laugh !


----------



## Alexa (May 27, 2017)

I'm a fantasy reader and I used to be interested in paranormal activities, too. So here is my choice of Corgi:


----------



## Paul_C (May 27, 2017)




----------



## pambaddeley (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Alexa (May 29, 2017)

That's the kind of mistakes we usually do in Québec.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Cathbad (May 29, 2017)

What the -


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 1, 2017)

What, no corgi's as bread rolls? Come on, people! 

In the meantime, I'm seriously loving the first book in this series. The aloof Quentin is especially a pleasure to read, and although I'm only 40% through it, I'm still not sure how everything is going to pan out.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Jun 1, 2017)

Quentin's like Marmite


----------



## Alexa (Jun 2, 2017)

Com'on Brian ! I would like to see your Corgi choice !


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 2, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Com'on Brian ! I would like to see your Corgi choice !



Here's what I was thinking of:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 2, 2017)

I was ready to say *How nice of you, Brian to offer me bread and just in time for breakfast !*. I noticed then the dogs and started to laugh. 
Nice, Brian !


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Jun 3, 2017)

And the winner is...


*INSERT SRS BSNS DRUMROLL HERE PLS*


@pambaddeley!!! Do you wanna inbox me your address, my fine Corgi-posting friend, and I shall dispatch some lovely books post-haste?


----------



## pambaddeley (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 4, 2017)

Congratulations !


----------



## Paul_C (Jun 6, 2017)

If only this had turned up sooner . . . 

Rock-a-Bye Corgi


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh my god, I nearly did a little wee. That one would easily have won!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't know where you find that one, Paul but it's absolutely hilarious. 

You should post it in our humor section for the others, too.


----------

